# Nikon D5100 vs the D3200



## bobbyknight

As the thread title says, which one is better? 
There's a rumor about the D600 full frame sensor at merely US$1500 only. I wonder when it will be coming out.


----------



## SCraig

My instinct is to say "D5100 without question" however that wouldn't be true.   I haven't seen any images from a D3200 nor have I played with one so I can't automatically say that.  Yet.  I will say that extra resolution doesn't automatically make a camera body better and let it go at that for now.

As to the D600, the best thing I can say about that is that in my opinion the rumored-D600 being full-frame most likely means that the rumored-D400 will have a DX sensor.  I find a crop-sensor D400 a lot more interesting than a full-sensor D600.


----------



## jdag

The D600 is rumored, with availability likely not until the end of 2012 at the very earliest, possibly later.  It's irrelevant if you want a camera now.


----------



## Derrel

Yesterday evening, I stopped by dPreview to look at and briefly review their brand new samples gallery. I clickedm then clicked again on a number of the photos, to thus enlarge the images to their maximum possible size in on-line display mode. Oh-my-gawwwd!!!!! The imaging performance of the new 24 Megapixel sensor in the D3200 was a shocker, even in crap lighting in on-stage, mixed-source nightclub/bar lighting. In decent lighting, the images from the D3200 looked very good, to put it in a very understated way. The nightclub shots at 6400 and Hi-1 (AKA ISO 12,800) looked exceptionally good considering they were shot at ridiculous f/stops like f/6.3--with the 18-55 kit zoom lens! Nikon D3200 Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review

I think the new Sony sensor technology that has the on-chip noise reduction capability introduced with the Exmoor line of sensors has really,really,really brought Nikon cameras to an entirely new era of imaging potential. Nikon's electronics, paired with Sony designed sensors, have truly brought us wayyyyy past the old idea that higher-MP counts on small sensors automatically means worse image quality than lower MP counts on the same sensor size. The old paradigm has been shot full of holes...at least for cameras using the low read-noise sensors that Sony has created. If anybody does not believe me, take a look at the brand-new Luminous Landscape initial impressions article published yesterday by site founder Michael Reichmann: Nikon D800 / E Initial Impressions

The new sensor design and imaging principles that ONLY SONY has patents on, have moved us well beyond the old paradigm of expecting crummy imaging performance from high-MP count, physically small sensors. Go to dPreview and look at the new D3200 preview and samples...be prepared to be amazed by what that band new sensor can do when using just the lowly 18-55mm kit lens.

As fat as the rumored $1,500 Nikon D600 talked about on Nikonrumors.com...yeah...no in-body AF motor, no in-camera HDR, a few other limitations. YES, I believe that rumor, 100 percent, and have in fact been publicly predicting that there was a good chance the "D300s" replacement or what I was calling the "D400" could very easily be a full-frame sensor body,and not an APS-C body. Nikon has been delivering MORE, and pricing it less, for the past several generations. It's very possible that a 24 MP, low-cost, "basic body" full-frame camera could be offered, even at $1500 or $1599...hell...Canon did that with the original 5D, and introduced it at $3499 initially, but the REAL selling point that got a stripped-down Canon FF body to move was around $2199. The $2699 price point restricted the Canon 5D Mark II and Nikon D700 mostly to "hard-core photography enthusiasts" and working professionals,for the most part, so there's good data available for sales vs. price point on multiple cameras in recent years. If Nikon sets the price point of a D600 at $1500, the biggest problem for users will be long lines at sales counters and wait lists to get the camera...

The idea of a full-frame "economy" body at $1500 could be a game-changer for Nikon. The new patents Nikon has released, for FX-capable, slower zoom lenses and economical new high-speed prime lenses like the 28mm f/1.8 AF-S G lens, makes it appear that Nikon is actually preparing to bring full-frame goodness to a new level of affordability. Just as the original Digital Rebel, the first sub-$1,000 d-slr ever made, and then the Nikon D70, the first sub-$1,000 Nikon ever, every once in a while there is a paradigm shift. The D600 would be another paradigm shift for Nikon.


----------



## bobbyknight

D3200 is kinda veryyy interesting, I'd better check dpreview and see it for myself. 
They're planning to offer a very affordable full frame sensor, yet there are some limitations with it ugh
Anyhow, I was wondering for the successor of D7000 and D5100, guess the specs would be really nice! And I can wait for a little while if that's what I got to do. xD


----------



## CouncilmanDoug

*Nikon D600 talked about on Nikonrumors.com...yeah...no in-body AF motor *why would they not build a full frame cam with an af motor? So people have to buy af-s lenses?


----------



## Mrgiggls

That's all just speculation. As far as I know,  Nikon has never had a DSLR that retailed over $1000 that didn't have an internal focus motor.  I'd be shocked if a $1500 D600 didn't.

As far as in-camera HDR: Couldn't care less.  There are plenty of Mac/PC software solutions for that, that will all almost certainly provide more and better HDR image control options.  And really I'd prefer it not to be in the camera. I'm not a fan of in-camera software bells and whistles.   I swear...the day that Nikon has a Facebook icon on it's main menu page I will boycott them forever.:banghead:


----------



## Derrel

There are plenty of AF-S lenses available now, in almost all categories that would be of use and interest to people buying a low-cost FX Nikon like the rumored D600. Nikon's newer lenses dating back eight years or so have, with just a couple exceptions I can think of, been AF-S models. And almost all the newer lenses are G-series models. So...the need for an in-body motor is more of a need/want for people with legacy lenses. I'm excited about the prospect of a low-cost FX Nikon. Even if it is somewhat stripped down, if it's $1500, it would be a great seller. Going back through the history of Nikon, backward compatibility on lenses has been maintained on the top-level cameras and the serious enthusiast cameras (like the stopped-down metering option via the flip-up Ai coupling tab system) for "a certain length of time", and then...after that time, the "NEW" lenses were the only ones that worked. Same with the AF-S protocol and the VR protocol...there came a time when "new" technologies like AF-S and VR were invented, and the older bodies would not use VR, or focus with AF-S.

If the camera will METER ONLY WITH AF-S lenses, then it would likely not have an AI-indexing system, and could be made like the "baby Nikons" D40-D60-D3xxx,D5xxx, and be used with manual focusing with ANY F-mount lens, even pre-Ai models. So, that would be a plus for people who like to shoot older lenses.


----------



## greybeard

I sure hope the D600 has a pentaprism and not a pentamirrow.


----------



## bobbyknight

Guys, when do you think the successor of D5100 and D7000 would be coming out?


----------



## StandingBear1983

bobbyknight said:


> Guys, when do you think the successor of D5100 and D7000 would be coming out?



Probably end of the year, the next in line seems to be the D600 & D400.


----------



## darrenberk

bobbyknight said:


> *Nikon D5100 vs the D3200*
> As the thread title says, which one is better?
> There's a rumor about the D600 full frame sensor at merely US$1500 only. I wonder when it will be coming out.



Oh, that D600 sounds interesting. Can't wait for the release date...


----------



## Solarflare

Planned release date for D600 was october I think.

Theres already pictures of it floating around, so its very likely this is true.


----------



## tonyk1

I have recently purchased a D3200, not to replace my D3100, but to be an addition to my collection. First impressions are very positive especially when using my AFS-50mm 1.4 G lens. I also upgraded to a 32gb sandisk class 10 hcsd card which has made a big difference to saving the photos when using continuous shooting mode. 
There is so many enhancements to the D3200 which certainly makes it worth upgrading the D3100 for.


----------



## CodyS777

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8om1b43P7P4


----------



## AaronLLockhart

http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-D3200-vs-Nikon-D5100

Nikon D5000 | 18-55mm AF-S VR | 50mm 1.8G | HB-47 Hood


----------



## jeterisagirl

AaronLLockhart said:


> Nikon D3200 vs D5100 - Our Analysis
> 
> Nikon D5000 | 18-55mm AF-S VR | 50mm 1.8G | HB-47 Hood



I was just trying to make this decision and although this article has the 5100 as the winner, it actually helped me decide on the 3200. The 3200 has much higher resolution, slightly better picture quality and color depth. Its lighter and smaller (only a bit but still). 

With the prices depending on where and when you buy it (I have seen either higher or lower by about $50 at multiple places), ultimately the 5100 came ahead on things that really didnt matter to me at this early stage. Battery life, flip out screen (how often will I be trying to shoot over the heads of a crowd?), larger viewfinder, HDR (nice but it can still be done after the fact) are all great but at this point I just want to take good photos and the 3200 seemed more likely to assist with that. 

Once I read that the 3200 had the Expeed 3 from the big brothers it pretty much nailed the decision for me. Very happy with the 3200.


----------



## darrenberk

AaronLLockhart said:


> *Nikon D3200 vs D5100*
> 
> Nikon D5000 | 18-55mm AF-S VR | 50mm 1.8G | HB-47 Hood



I kinda agree with jeterisagirl on disagreeing about the comparison, lol. But then it only means different people have different needs, which will ultimately be the deciding factor on which camera to get.


----------

